# remington 700 w/ r5 barrel



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the remington 700 with the r5 barrel???


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

shoot great guess you need to be more specific like cal,what will be used for.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I talked with coyote sniper on the phone. Caliber isn't what he is interested in, he wants to know about the rifle model and it's attributes. Specifically, how does it compare to the Sendero?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I bet if you did a search on the following website you'll find more opinions than you care to read.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... w=1#UNREAD


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the hide pretty much has a answer to any question that anyone can think of. Me i think they are a good factory rifle but i would just save a little longer and have a custom built. same thing with the sendero nice factory gun but for the price i would save and either have GAP build me one or find a used GAP in .260 rem of course.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

looking for one in 300win mag


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

KurtR, Good luck on the used GAP. hard to find.

But they shoot great .

The 5R barrel is a canted land, it looks like the top of a stop sign if you were to cut one in half, instead of a square box for the lands. they're great barrels if you're looking for a shooter. pacnor has a version similar, bartlein and brux are two other barrel manufactures that carry them.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

finding the used GAP might be hard but getting my wife to believe i need one is the really hard part


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh you need one trust me. Just tell her that it's an investment that is better than the stock market.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> Oh you need one trust me. Just tell her that it's an investment that is better than the stock market.
> 
> xdeano


Better than the stock market no doubt, but is it good?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you bet!!!

:thumb:

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here you go Kurt.....I've been drooling over this beauty for awhile. Buy it damn it, so I don't have to look at it anymore!!!! 

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... r=1819813#


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i am only 5649 short or it would be mine. I have been drooling over that one for awhile


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They shoot. When I had mine threaded I shot a group the size of a hand ball at 600yds with witnesses, the total shot count was 6 rounds, 3 by me and 3 by my smith. I was using 175g SMK loaded to factory specs. I can attest they shoot. It's a lot of money for a rifle that most people can't justify the cost. I've seen some factory rifles shoot just as well though. I was able to shoot one of those new Remington 700 in 338 Lapua at 500yds last week and it shot a very respectable group. It was in the 2.5" range. If you have a good smith he can build you a rifle similar to the GAP but for much less.

xdeano


----------

